# WAR ON CHRISTMAS 2016? Obama Climate Plan Revives Talk of a 'Christmas Tax'



## Eric Weiss (Dec 25, 2015)

As temperatures across the country remain well above average for the Christmas weekend, President Obama plans to use what is seen as proof of global warming to mandate agreements made at the recent Paris Global Summit on Climate Change.

White House Climate and Ebola Czar,Jonathan Bernstein,announced this week a package of tax penalties that would include,some have calculated,what would amount to a 300% tax on holiday decorations including Christmas lights.

"The United States is leading World efforts to combat climate change.",Bernstein told Fox News,"It's been really warm this winter and it proves global warming is going to be a real nuisance.Decorations are pretty but do we really want to destroy the planet with Christmas lights?"

The tax would be collected in the form of a sales tax that reportedly would amount to an average 300% increase in the cost of the decorations.Republican Presidential candidate Mike Huckabee was furious about the announcement and called for Congress to act.

"We have to stop Obama from taking Christmas away from us.Nativity scenes outlawed and now this.",Huckabee said,"The American people can not afford this and will not accept it.A 300% markup on a 15 dollar string of Christmas lights would come to,I think,a lot more than 15 dollars.Probably,you know,around 40 dollars or something like that."

The President defended the news tax saying it would help fund climate change initiatives and fund the relocation of Syrian refugees to the U.S.

"It is essential that the American people demonstrate to the World Community that we are engaged and committed to fighting global warming.",Obama told a Thursday news conference,"Jesus didn't need a bunch of lights hanging around him at the manger,neither do we."

The tax was part of an initiative recommended at the Paris climate meetings and by the Bilderberg Group at a summit earlier this year.The tax,if the executive order isn't challenged,would go into effect next fall.


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 25, 2015)

ZOMG!!!


----------



## mdk (Dec 25, 2015)

Fox News The FB Page strikes again.


----------



## IcebergSlim (Dec 25, 2015)

http://phys.org/news/2015-12-christmas-energy-entire-countries.html


_Bright lights strung on American trees, rooftops and lawns account for 6.63 billion kilowatt hours of electricity consumption every year, according to a recent blog post by the Center for Global Development.


That's more than the national electricity consumption of many developing countries. El Salvador for one, uses 5.35 billion kilowatt hours, while Ethiopia consumes 5.30 billion and Tanzania 4.81 billion._


----------



## Dot Com (Dec 25, 2015)

Barack (peace be upon him) is right about this.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 26, 2015)

I like nativity scenes-------how about a program that would ENCOURAGE
them over the sparkly lights?          *****ART---NOT GLITTER*****


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 26, 2015)

this will be on Obama's legacy. all progressives/Democrats in that party believe in that. they also love regulations which hurts us just as bad.






so put in Hillary or Bernie so they continue to tax the shit out of us as a way to make us conform to their thinking. they did it with cigarettes. Obama wasn't even in office I think a week and he raised the cigarette tax on us (the highest of any President ever) which only hurts the poor and middle class the most,  now  they are doing it with guns and bullets. they want to go with it on sugar, and whatever else they think they can get away with and THEY CLAIM is bad for you....... I don't know when the people are going to stand up to these tyrant Governments. The Fed for sure and now some State and city Governments are getting in act of dumping all over you.

Instead of lying to you he should have just said:


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 26, 2015)

Closed.  No original commentary by OP


----------

